

Join the News.YC group on Chatterous - jorgeortiz85

http://www.chatterous.com/landing/hnyc/<p>Passcode: hcker<p>Join the Hacker News group on Chatterous for a live chat. For best experience use GTalk.
======
ghiotion
Why make me enter my full name? I hate, hate, hate giving out my name on Web
sites that don't need it. My internet identity is my username.

------
PStamatiou
speaking of which, there should be a 24/7 IRC room for YC. something like
#hackernews on freenode?

~~~
iamwil
I think it's #startups (or #startup) on freenode.

------
lyime
very cool service, I can just imagine so many uses for this.

------
vegashacker
What's the username?

~~~
jorgeortiz85
You should create an account.

------
ajkirwin
I think I like this service.

I prefer IRC more, simply because of how I can make IRC look. (I like my chat
clients plain and simple).

But I will definately use it.

